# A ship in port is safe, but that is not what ships are built for !.



## abohaedr (Nov 19, 2011)

A ship in port is safe, but that is not what ships are built for !. 
 (Grace Hopper) 







02




​


----------



## abohaedr (Nov 19, 2011)

kapadokis said:


> Great photos especially the second one. Where is this place?



On the shore of the State of Qatar in the Middle East ^. ^


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 20, 2011)

#1 seems a bit fuzzy to me and that distracted my eyes from the subject of the boat. #2 was much better I feel keep up the work.


----------

